# Tìm hiểu cách trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L 2001



## Dung Thủy (8/11/21)

Tìm hiểu cách trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L 2001
Rất nhiều người đang quan tâm tới cách trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L cho tổ ấm của mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Dung Thủy gửi dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
• 1. Vài nét về trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L hiện nay:
• 2. Cách trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L hợp phong thủy:
1. Vài nét về trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L hiện nay:
• Nhà chữ L là kết cấu nhà được nhiều gia đình sử dụng do phù hợp với đặc điểm của đất sở hữu, phù hợp với phong thủy, hướng nhà.
• Phòng khách nhà chữ L chính là không gian nổi bật và được đặt nhiều công sức trang trí nhất bới chất liệu tốt nhất, thiết kế tinh tế nhằm mang đến một không gian tiếp khách ấn tượng và một không gian sinh hoạt chung tiện nghi.
• Cách trang trí phòng khách cần hài hòa, hợp lí từ màu sắc, chất liệu sử dụng. Một mẫu nội thất phòng khách nhà chữ L đẹp sẽ tạo điểm nhấn cho ngôi nhà, đồng thời mang đến ấn tượng tốt với những người khách ghé thăm.
• Các mẫu sắp xếp phòng khách nhà hình chữ L hiện đại không đồ sộ với các hoa văn cầu kỳ nhưng vẫn sử dụng các chất liệu tốt nhất phù hợp với điểu kiện gia đình. Từ gỗ tự nhiên, gỗ công nghiệp, nội thất được thiết kế đẹp, bắt mắt.
• Đặc trưng của phòng khách nhà chữ L là các ô cửa sổ xung quanh vừa có tác dụng làm cho phòng khách trở lên thông thoáng, vừa làm bật tone gam màu trung tính của nội thất khi đưa ánh sáng tự nhiên vào phòng khách
• Bàn ghế phòng khách kết hợp kệ tủ trang trí, kệ tivi với chất liệu màu sắc đồng bộ tạo nên một không gian cao cấp và sang trọng hơn.
2. Cách trang trí phòng khách nhà chữ L hợp phong thủy:
• Bố trí phòng khách theo phong thủy sẽ giúp mang tới sự hòa thuận và nhiều tài lộc cho cả gia đình. Đối với việc bố trí phòng khách nhà chữ L, bạn nên chọn căn phòng vuông vức để tượng trưng cho sự vững vàng và vị trí phòng khách tốt nhất là nằm ngay sát cửa chính vào ngôi nhà, phòng khách phải ở vị trí trung tâm là nơi tụ hội các chức năng của ngôi nhà.
• Khi đã lựa chọn được vị trí cho phòng khách hợp phong thủy, việc tiếp theo cần làm đó là xác định và phân chia khu vực để lựa chọn những cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp cho không gian của căn phòng. Những món đồ nội thất không thể thiếu đó là:
+ Bàn ghế sofa: Đây là sản phẩm nội thất có vai trò quan trọng trong không gian phòng khách xuất hiện trong những mẫu phòng khách nhà ống đẹp. Tùy vào không gian của căn phòng mà gia sắp xếp phòng khách theo phong thủy




chủ có thể lựa chọn bài trí phòng khách nhà hình chữ L với bộ sofa gỗ gia đình có kích thước phù hợp. Theo phong thủy, không được đặt bàn ghế sofa gỗ kết hợp nệm ở dưới xà ngang, bởi nó ảnh hưởng xấu tới các thành viên trong gia đình. Trường hợp không có cách bố trí nào khác phòng khách đẹp đơn giản
thì phải đặt hai bên ghế hai cây trúc khai vận, nó có ý nghĩa liên tục phát triển đi lên giúp hóa giải được thế xấu của xà ngang. Ngoài ra, cũng không nên đặt ghế sofa gỗ tự nhiên hiện đại thẳng với cửa chính, vì trong phong thủy nó là điều “đối xung”, để hóa giải điều này bạn nên dùng bình phong để chắn giữa cửa chính và ghế.
+Thảm: Theo phong thủy, thảm trải ở phía trước bộ ghế sofa tượng trưng cho mảnh vườn hoặc thảm cỏ ở trước nhà, nó có tác dụng tụ khí. Nên lựa chọn thảm có màu sắc sặc sỡ và tránh màu đơn điệu vì nếu màu quá đơn điệu sẽ khiến cho căn phòng trở nên mờ nhạt và không hưng thịnh. Chọn màu thảm tươi tắn với các họa tiết vui vẻ sẽ mang lại điều may mắn và tốt lành. Tuy nhiên, nên chọn màu thảm có gam màu tương đồng với những món đồ nội thất tổng thể trong không gian.
+ Kệ tivi: Cũng giống như bàn ghế sofa, kệ để tivi thông minh là sản phẩm nội thất không thể thiếu trong không gian phòng khách, với sự đa dạng về kiểu dáng và màu sắc, chất liệu… bạn có thể chọn mẫu kệ đứng hoặc treo tường và có màu sắc hợp mệnh với gia chủ.
+ Đèn trang trí: Ngoài việc tận dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên từ cửa sổ, thì sử dụng đèn trang trí hợp phong thủy sẽ không chỉ giúp mang lại ánh sáng cho căn phòng mà còn mang lại nhiều vận khí tốt cho cả gia đình. Có nhiều mẫu đèn như: Đèn chùm, đèn thả… nên chọn ánh sáng vàng để mang tới sự ấm áp cho không gian.
+ Ảnh hoặc tranh nghệ thuật: Những bức ảnh kỷ niệm của gia đình sẽ trở nên ý nghĩa và đầy ấn tượng nếu được bài trí ở vị trí trung tâm của phòng khách, hoặc bạn có thể lựa chọn những bức tranh nghệ thuật hợp phong thủy, mang tới sự vui tươi và năng lượng tích cực sẽ giúp mang lại sự thịnh vượng cho cả gia đình.
+ Ngoài ra thiết kế phòng khách liền bàn thờ nhà ống hình chữ L sẽ vẫn phù hợp cho không gian diện tích phòng khách hẹp, nhỏ.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được cách bài trí phòng khách nhà hình chữ L rồi. Để được tư vấn kĩ hơn vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

